# Anyone work at Walmart? Need some help finding out sales



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking to get this Dell Mini 10v at that review site but the Walmart Canada has it for $368 here.

Wondering if anyone working there can tap some shoulders in the computer area and find out if there is any sales coming up soon given the xmas season coming up or if there are any store specific sales for that unit. I'm looking fo rthe BLACK model one. Tho if some pink color one is for half price or less I can live with the pink color  after a can of spray paint.


----------

